# Who all has killed so far this year?



## NYSBowman (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought there was already a thread on this topic, but okay...I'll play.

Filled my doe tag the other night. 20yds....double lung....Thunderheads....piled up in 4 secs(40 yds).


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ive killed a doe and one small buck but ive been waitin on a good buck lately


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

killed a 9 point, 2.5 year old! meat in the freezer, now its big boy chasin now!


----------



## ndlawrence (Sep 7, 2012)

Killed 2 does, Both with rage, Both pass troughs, One at 31yds and One at 67yds


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

10 point buck. Decent size weighed about 150 dressed. 50 yards


----------



## onehandedwonder (Oct 20, 2012)

I shot a doe in pa missed her the first time at 15 cus i was using my 20 yard pin and she did that thing that deer do when they are startled she ducked real low then jumped and then god gave me another chance and she circled around again at 25
and double lung pass through ran 50 yards fell over using g5 montecs and only 54 lbs!!!!!just goes to show you what you can do with right out of the box broad heads! 90lb deer good eats!!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

I shot a decent muley at 40 yards with a muzzy 3 blade and he went about 100 yards down the moutainside. we were about 200 yards from the road but it took us 2 hours to pack him out beacuse the mountain was so steep. I hit him a little far back but he was quatering away so it either clipped lung or liver on the entrace side and it exited right behind the heart


----------



## justin120197 (Jul 8, 2012)

I've got one small buck


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Big cow horn spike, and a doe.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I havent had any opportunities yet. my dad and I'll be heading to Georgia this Friday, then we'll leave there on Monday to go to Ohio and then that foloowing Sunday we'll go home, so Lord willing I'll shoot something, or shoot at something.


----------



## MoBowHunter41 (Aug 17, 2011)

killed a doe at 25 yds. shot a nice 8 but never found him


----------



## Varmintwade (Jun 17, 2012)

I shot a small doe. I shot a 158gross 12pt. Yesterday I shot a small 100" or less 8pt. and a coyote. The bucks photos are on AT listed as "Tennessee buck....12pt" and "2nd tennessee buck 8pt."


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

110lb Doe and 2 hogs one 182 other 35....


----------



## NDbowhunter31 (Mar 28, 2009)

shot this guy on october 7th at 35 yards with my hoyt.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

Words mean nothing without some pictures


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

BirdDawg350 said:


> Words mean nothing without some pictures


Okay......

Doe








Hogs
35lbs








182 lbs


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Okay......
> 
> Doe
> 
> ...


I dont believe you still, the only way I am ever going to believe you shot those is if you build a time machine and I can sit in the stand and watch you... :wink:


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

bette Star believe cause idk how to build no dang time machine!


----------



## Duramax05blk (Aug 31, 2012)

G5 Striker took down a little 70lb buck with a complete pass through and red carpet treatment to where he layd a short 60yds away


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> bette Star believe cause idk how to build no dang time machine!


hahahaha


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i got a doe in my backyard on a rock ledge this year


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Little buck and a doe so far, waiting on the big one now


----------



## tyler.frost92 (Jun 18, 2012)

Button buck by accident. Hopefully I shoot that Damn doe that blow at me every evening 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well I got lucky back in mid sept and killed the muley I was after


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

killed a doe last saturday in Georgia with my Z7 at 30yds, ran 40yds and piled up.
now I'm hoping to let the muzzy tipped Easton eat again here in Ohio, I have 2.5 more days of hunting and then heading back home to Florida to shoot some hogs that are in my foodplot on our property close to home.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Well I finally killed a good buck on a permit rifle hunt. I got him opening day which was yesterday he was chasin a doe and I killed him mid stride.This is my biggest buck yet and pretty big for the area. He weighed 122 dressed and im guessing scores a touch over 130.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Heres more pictures he was 20" wide btw. I could fit inside his antlers hahaha. Now I just cant wait to get him back from the taxidermist!


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

147.75 inches


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I hate all of you lol! I wish I lived in a state that consistently had big bucks. I got back from Ohio with no deer other than the doe I shot in Georgia. I saw plenty of big bucks but would never get close enough and/or get a shot off at them.
I'll be going to Georgia for Thanksgiving weekend at my grandparent's house and I'll be able to hopefully arrow a few more, hoping I wont have to break out the rifle to get meat in the freezer, as long as I can get them behind my 70yd pin or closer lol!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

70 yards at a deer is insane! more power to you though! I know you can hit that shot!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks, I more than likely wouldnt take that kind of a shot unless it was a big bodied deer that was completely relaxed, no wind, knew the exact distance, and felt comfortable with that shot. more than likely the farthest shot I prefer taking at a deer is 50yds, 60 I will in good conditions, 70 is only if I'm desparate and I have my Monster with me, cause my Z7 only has up to 60yds, my Monster out to 70 only cause my first pin is 0-30yds cause its so friggin' fast lol!


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

I killed this 8 point this past Saturday afternoon. It weighed 170 LBS field dressed when I dropped it off at the processor.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I hate all of you lol! I wish I lived in a state that consistently had big bucks. I got back from Ohio with no deer other than the doe I shot in Georgia. I saw plenty of big bucks but would never get close enough and/or get a shot off at them.
> I'll be going to Georgia for Thanksgiving weekend at my grandparent's house and I'll be able to hopefully arrow a few more, hoping I wont have to break out the rifle to get meat in the freezer, as long as I can get them behind my 70yd pin or closer lol!


Haha Im with you, arkansas has to be close to the bottom of the list on big buck kills per year. For me I just go on my land or when I hunt public I just go farther than everyone else. Places that I know other people wont go. You might be supprised on the kind of deer you see if you walk an extra half mile.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nailed a doe last night!!!!!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Doing pretty well on the ducks so far. Haven't been deer hunting much though.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I've shot 3 hogs with my bow on a small island my boss owns, It's all oak hammock on his island, and swamp around it from there. I've seen hogs every time I went out there and so far I've shot a hog each time I went out there.
My buddy and I who I just got into archery were out there, saw one out of bow range while in the treestand. when we left (had 2 leave somewhat early to get him home at a certain time, he had 2 be somewhere) we ran up on a group of 4-5 hogs, then we snuck around to get close enough to them. we decided earlier if this happened we'd tag team 1 hog since the island isnt too big and we didnt want 2 have 2 b trailing hogs in the swamp, and he needed 2 get home soon, so when we chose a certain hog, when it got broadside I said "now" and we squeezed out shots off. it ran about 60yds and piled up, then we went to get our arrows, mine had blood on it and his was clean, he shot under it which I wasn't hopng for since I was trying to get him a hog, so next time hopefully we wont have to be rushed in getting a shot off. but lucky for him he wasnt the one who had to quarter the hog up and then dump the carcass by going back out 2 the property hahaha!


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

After 3 months of hunting this whitetail hard, he finally slipped up... At least I got him after missing the bull elk 2 minutes prior.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> After 3 months of hunting this whitetail hard, he finally slipped up... At least I got him after missing the bull elk 2 minutes prior.


Giant! congrats!

shot a small buck with the bow, 3 doe's with the gun..freezer is full, 80# of jalapeno and cheese hotsticks coming,


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

hunter14 said:


> After 3 months of hunting this whitetail hard, he finally slipped up... At least I got him after missing the bull elk 2 minutes prior.


from what I have seen this year.. you have killed 3 GIANT bucks.. and have not seen a smile on your face.. sheesh I would need a muscle transplant in my face cause they would be locked up in a smile.. congrats!


----------



## disischad (Feb 7, 2011)

Killed a doe Friday and this guy Saturday. He would have been an 8 pointer but he's missing his brow tines. Judging by the amount of rubs I saw, he might have have rubbed his eyeguards clean off. But I'm still thrilled with him. I think he's a heck of a nice deer for my first buck!!


----------



## ajbowshooter (Nov 16, 2012)

got this in rifle season


----------



## BamaBowHunter96 (Apr 9, 2012)

disischad said:


> Killed a doe Friday and this guy Saturday. He would have been an 8 pointer but he's missing his brow tines. Judging by the amount of rubs I saw, he might have have rubbed his eyeguards clean off. But I'm still thrilled with him. I think he's a heck of a nice deer for my first buck!!


Congrats man! Way to go on your first buck! Also i wanted to say that i like yours signature. GO VOLS!!! Im a die hard Tennessee fan. I was born and raised in georgia and now i live in alabama but im a tennessee fan.


----------



## BamaBowHunter96 (Apr 9, 2012)

And i have killed 10 does and 1 little buck this year. Nothing good. Have let a MONSTER 8 point get by me 2 times this year. Been hunting for him prety hard. But congrats all of you that has killed


----------

